# WADE FISHING IS PRODUCING TROUT at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
March 7, 2019*

*Vote Early, and Vote Often!​**A Chance To Give Back To Our Community & Bay​**Votes are allowed once per person per 24-hour period now through April 1.​*
If Bay Flats Lodge were to win the FedEx 2019 Small Business Grant Contest, this money could be used toward a lot of goodwill. We could contribute to repairs still needing to be completed in Seadrift following Hurricane Harvey, and also make continuing contributions toward the protection and restoration of the Texas coastal environment. Please vote for us once each day thru April 1st! - THANK YOU!

*CLICK HERE TO VOTE >* *http://bit.ly/2EBs1JQ*





​*Votes are allowed once per person per 24-hour period now through April 1.​*
*A SPECIAL THANK YOU!​*





​
Our special thanks go to Heart of Texas Landscape & Irrigation Co., Inc., for their business. From all of us at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina, we appreciate you for choosing us!

*OUR CUSTOMERS AGAIN SHOW GRATITUDE AND APPRECIATION FOR COASTAL CONSERVATION​*





​
As we continue to relish in all that our great fisheries have to offer, it is important for us to realize the necessity for replenishing that natural resource that we have enjoyed for so many years, and that is why Bay Flats Lodge has partnered with CCA Texas and their National Habitat Program, the Building Conservation Trust (BCT).

Bay Flats Lodge customers are giving generously to Building Conservation Trust and Bay Flats Lodge is happy to match those donations. Hereâ€™s a picture of some of the housekeeping staff and the check that will be going to Building Conservation Trust for the donations in February. All of these funds are building and conserving fishing habitat here on the Central Texas Coast. Thank you to all of our Bay Flats Lodge customers for giving back and helping provide a better fishery for us all.

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**FRIDAY - Mar 1st*
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - Had a good day wading with Bay Flats Lodge customers Joe, Tony, Alan, and Francois today. A lot of small trout were caught, but the guys had to weed through them to get to the bigger ones! Hard sand with scattered shell and grass were the areas that had the best action for the anglers. From top waters to soft plastic tails, the trout hit it all. What a fun day!






​
*Capt. Perry Rankin* - Today the weather was a little more friendly than the past couple days. Chad was mad at them, and Brian picked up a Texas slam. The group had a good time!

*Capt. Todd Jones* - Productive day of wade fishing for David, Mark, and Josh, with limits of trout up to 20 inches. Stayed busy with lots of undersized fish between keepers while fishing soft plastics over mud and grass in waist deep water. For a while, lure color didnâ€™t seem to matter, but David had the most consistent bite on a pink Corky soft dine XL. It was a good day on the water with some really good fishermen!

*SUNDAY - Mar 3rd*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Quick trip today to catch a good box of pre-frontal biting fish, and then the cold got too serious for my guys and they asked to come in for a hot shower. The next couple days weâ€™re getting a break from angling adventures with the cold weather that we have right now. Later in the week, however, weâ€™ll be back at it for warming March temperatures and all the folks whoâ€™ll be enjoying this yearâ€™s spring break! Come see us!

*MONDAY - Mar 4th*
*Capt. Cody Spencer* - Today was COLD, Iâ€™m not going to lie to you! I didnâ€™t think we would do any good, but these guys from Arizona made the trip to Bay Flats Lodge and were determined to make it happen. Luckily, we found some fish that wanted to eat! Now thatâ€™s what Iâ€™m talkinâ€™ about!

*TUESDAY - Mar 5th*
*Capt. Cody Spencer* - It was another cold day today, but my guys found some fish and managed their redfish limits regardless of the weather. Even though conditions werenâ€™t in their favor for their two-day trip, they bundled up and made it happen, and they canâ€™t wait to come back!

*NEW*
*Room Availability For The Next 2 Weeks​*














*Guide Availability For The Next 2 Weeks​*












​
*Warm-Up Time​*Thermometer readings in March can sometimes teeter-totter a bit, making this month one of the most challenging times of the year for coastal anglers. Water temps can rise above the 70-degree mark, and then drop again with the passing of the next frontal system, but coastal water temps will continue to warm slowly as we progress through the next couple months. This transition to a warmer water climate will begin setting off the springtime feeding actions of the fish, as it signals to them a natural instinct to begin eating more, and eating more often. Their number one priority will soon become finding food due to an overwhelming desire to satisfy their appetite.

When looking for the trout this month itâ€™ll be crucial to key on active baitfish when scouting some of your more favorite and productive fishing spots. Also, and as weâ€™ve discussed many times before, it will be important for you to fish the signs and the conditions. For example, if you approach an area where baitfish happen to be busting in tea-stained or chocolate water, stop the boat and setup a wade session. Donâ€™t let the fact that the water is off-colored discourage you, especially with the presence of a high population of active baitfish.

Ever-changing winds and higher tides create bay waters that are often disturbed to the point of severe discoloration, but many March stringers have been filled under these conditions. If you happen to be out on a March morning thatâ€™s windy, look for a windward shoreline showing signs of bait activity. The water clarity may not look too enticing, but the presence of the mullet should convince you to stop and begin fishing. Doing so places you in a position where youâ€™re fishing the conditions that were presented to you, and not simply fishing a popular spot.

Results on artificial baits in windy, off-colored water can often surprise even the most experienced coastal angler, so donâ€™t be afraid to experiment with different colors and sizes until you discover whatâ€™s working on the fish under those particular conditions. Be willing to try new areas that have good signs of fish, and donâ€™t forget the old saying, â€œBigger baits catch bigger troutâ€, as this will become more and more true as we head into the springtime spawning period.

*HEREâ€™S WHAT RECENT GUESTS HAVE TO SAYâ€¦​*_Another cold day, and another limit! Special thanks to Capt. Cody Spencer for putting us on the fish, and to Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina for the world-class accommodations and meals! Canâ€™t wait to come back! - *Chuck P. 3/6/19*

Capt. Steve Boldt was a blast! He took us to all the right spots, and we landed our limit. We had a great time, and they had amazing spreads at mealtime! Fantastic resort feel and tremendous fun! Thank you! - *Michael M. 3/4/19*

The facility, the bed, and the amenities were all outstanding! - *John B. 3/4/19*

The lodge staff is very courteous, very friendly, and very helpful. I hate fishing with guides with ragged-out boats, but Capt. Billy Freudensprung's boat was top-notch! Capt. Billy knew we were experienced fisherman, so he let us catch the fish - he did a wonderful job, and I will recommend him to friends. The food is excellent - steaks very tender, and the breakfast is great, as well! We stayed in the Guest House, which has a wonderful view of the bay, and for which the accommodations are second to none! - *Francois H. 3/3/19*_

*SEVEN-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Generally cloudy. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 71F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Friday 40 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Showers in the morning, then cloudy in the afternoon. High 74F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Overcast. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High near 70F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in *
Cloudy skies early, then partly cloudy in the afternoon. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 72F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday 40 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Rain showers in the morning with scattered thunderstorms arriving in the afternoon. High 69F. Winds E at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Tuesday 40 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then cloudy skies late. High 72F. Winds SE at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 72F. Winds SSW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* A coastal trough of low pressure will contribute to a slight chance of light rain, patchy drizzle and fog on Thursday. A weak offshore flow is expected across the bays with a weak to moderate onshore flow across the coastal waters. Areas of sea fog and patchy drizzle will persist for the bays and nearshore waters Thursday night as the trough weakens and exits the area. Rain chances will diminish by Friday, however sea fog is expected to persist along with a weak to moderate onshore flow. Winds will be weak to moderate Friday night and easing to weak flow starting Saturday through Monday. Isolated to scattered thunderstorms will be possible across the northern waters Friday night and Saturday. Winds will turn more easterly late Sunday as a weak cold front drifts into the south Texas coastal waters. Winds will pickup a bit Monday into Tuesday with weak to moderate flow.
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 57.9 degrees
Seadrift 52.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 57.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Far too often, thank you is not enough. Saying thank you just doesnâ€™t convey the feeling you want to get across. This is true for our long time customer David Weekly Homes. This group has been with Bay Flats Lodge for over 5 years now. The loyalty expressed by these fine people is humbling. Over the years weâ€™ve gotten to know them as they used the lodge for meetings and team building and while thank you is not enough itâ€™s the best we can do right now.


----------

